# how to copy a file from Windows XP into DM500s by using PUTTY



## tester222 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys i need your help, I want to copy a file from Windows XP PC from Desktop into DM500s location /var/keys in this Linux BoxDM500s

So i like to know what is the command i have to use in PUTTY to copy a file in DM500s.

1)--1st i login into db500s by using putty, Linux box communicating with putty successfully

2)--2nd i go to this directory "/var/keys" of dm500s by using putty like [email protected] /var/keys 

3)--I am trying this command below, i did not get success till now
cp C:/Documents and Settings/xyz/Desktop/rqcamd.conf [email protected]/var/keys/rqcamd.conf

by using above command i did not success till not, so i need your help, "how i should copy the file from my Windows PC Desktop to DM5oos" 

I have a file rqcamd.conf on my PC Desktop. so i want to transfer by using putty.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Most Linux boxes have an FTP server running. Just dump the file into your home directory using FTP and move it from one location to the other using PuTTY.


----------



## tester222 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi there, i appricate for your fast reply,

please let me know 
1)-How to DUMP the file into Home Directory using FTP ?
2)-How to move it from one location to other ?

Do i have to use any COMMANDS to do this process.

Thanks & waiting for your help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Open an FTP client, connect to the server, and log in with your username and password.
Upload the file.
Connect via PuTTY.
Use the cp command to move the file.


----------



## tester222 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi there,
1)-what is FTP Client, is this a software i have to download on my PC ?
2)-where do i have to upload the file ?
3)-I know how to connect to my LINUX BOX via PUTTY.
4)-I don't know proper command to copy from PC to LINUX BOX ?

I am not having a programming backgroung, i just want to copy file from PC to LINUX BOX.

so if you let me know little more detail that will be graet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, an FTP client is software. One such program would be Filezilla.
Upload the file anywhere, so long as you note to which directory it was uploaded.
Using this method, you are not using PuTTY to copy the file, you are using it to move from one location on the Linux box to your target location.

This isn't programming, it's basic computer use.

Download and install Filezilla. Connect via FTP to your Linux box, using your username and password.
In the left window, navigate to where the file is.
Double-click the file.
Pay attention to the directory path in the right window, which is where it will be uploaded.
Connect via PuTTY.
Type "cd /path/to/file/from/Filezilla"
Type "cp uploaded.file /path/to/target/location"
Now you're done.


----------



## tester222 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi there, i appricate for your detail help, i will give a try to this instructions.

Thanks


----------

